

Bup - git based (git inspired) backup tool - ra
http://github.com/apenwarr/bup

======
yatsyk
They already implemented _bup save_ but there is no _bup restore_ yet :). I
know that it's possible to restore backup with git checkout but it's funny
anyway.

------
theBobMcCormick
Wow, just wow. Looking at the docs, it seems the two major limitations IMHO at
this point are the inability to backup file metadata, and the inability to
remove old backups (that's kind of a biggy). Once they get those two things
worked out this is gonna be incredible!

------
Goosey
Awesome! I was just contemplating an idea similar to this yesterday.

------
pasbesoin
I can't resist speculating about what you get if it fails...

;-)

